# more herbicide for spring



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://cmegicmlebanon.blogspot.com/2012/02/herbicides-for-spring-weed-control-in.html?m=1


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://extension.psu.edu/agronomy-guide/cm/sec8/sec88


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Decided maybe when I am looking up some spring crop information I would share it


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> Decided maybe when I am looking up some spring crop information I would share it


It's your birthday Endrow....you can link and post all you want to


----------

